# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Charta zur Betreuung schwerstkranker und sterbender Menschen

## Harald_1933

*Hier* kann der vollständige Charta-Text in Form einer Broschüre heruntergeladen werden.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Bedauerlicherweise kennt diese wortreiche Charta die Sterbehilfe lediglich
als etwas, dem "entgegenzuwirken" sei:




> Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, ein Sterben unter würdigen
>  Bedingungen zu ermöglichen und insbesondere den Bestrebungen 
> nach einer Legalisierung der Tötung auf Verlangen durch eine Perspektive 
> der Fürsorge und des menschlichen Miteinanders entgegenzuwirken. 
> Dem Sterben als Teil des Lebens ist gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.


Man kann ja viel schreiben über Würde, Autonomie und Selbstbestimmung,
aber geschieht dies im Zusammenhang mit Schwerstleidenden und
Sterbenden, reicht "Entgegenwirken" nicht als Umgang mit Suizid.

Wie sollen denn die Betreuenden in Familie, Heim, Spital und Hospiz
mit einem ihnen angetragenen Suizidwunsch umgehen?
Und sollen sie den Suizid eines von ihnen Betreuten gar als Versagen
erleben, da sie einfach nicht genug "entgegengewirkt" hätten?

Sowohl die Patienten als auch die Betreuer haben dazu mehr zugute,
als einen schäbigen Satz irgendwo im Fliesstext auf Seite 8!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung - Sterbehilfe wo wie ??*

Bitte *hier* lesen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Ergänzung - Sterbehilfe wo wie ??*
> 
> Bitte *hier* lesen.


Da steht aber nix ausser inhaltslose Sprechblasen in diesem Stil:




> Damit der Wunsch nach individueller Lebens- und Sterbensqualität realisiert werden kann, ist eine besondere Fokussierung auf die bedürftige Person im Sinne einer radikalen BewohnerInnenorientierung erforderlich.


Den Pflegenden und Begleitenden wird mit solchem Gewäsch nicht im geringsten geholfen, mit dem Suizid oder dem Suizidwunsch eines Leidenden umzugehen. Da wird ein ganz wichtiges Thema einfach weggedrückt, zulasten aller Beteiligten, ausser diesen aufgeblähten Autoren, die wohl nie so ein Hospiz von Innen gesehen haben.

Eine "radikale BewohnerInnenorientierung" würde aber gerade beim autonom gewählten Sterben viel mehr Hilfe erfordern für jene, die im Leben bleiben und hinterher weiterarbeiten müssen, im Bewusstsein, dass sie immer wieder mit dem Sterbenswunsch, dem Sterben und dem Tod ihrer Schützlinge konfrontiert sein werden.

"Sterbensqualität" kann man nicht herbeischwätzen, die muss man, falls überhaupt möglich, schaffen.


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Sterbehilfe - was ist erlaubt ?
*
Die folgenden Erläuterungen klären über das auf, was teilweise schon länger bekannt ist:

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschl...id_315208.html

http://www.taz.de/!133802/

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschla...ber-legal.html

*"Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf der Welt sein"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Hvielemi,

falsche Adresse, wenn Du von der Seite irgendwas in Richtung Sterbehilfe erwartest. Das "... wollen wir uns dafür einsetzen, ... den Bestrebungen nach einer Legalisierung der Tötung auf Verlangen oder der Beihilfe zum Suizid ... entgegenzutreten" ist total ernst gemeint.

Der Deutsche Hospiz- u. PalliativVerband hat seine Verdienste in der praktischen Hospizarbeit. Auf "politischer" Ebene sind das Hardcore Gegner von Sterbehilfe, jede Art von Liberalisierung (egal ob wie in CH, B oder NL) ist des Teufels. Die Position ist identisch mit der der etablierten Religionsvereine.

Wohl gemerkt: Die konkrete praktische Arbeit in den meisten Hospizen ist vorbildlich (von dem Personalschlüssel können "normale" Pflege-Institutionen nur träumen). Aber bei der Wertediskussion haben wir den üblichen traurigen Fall von: Wir haben eine gute, hilfreiche Lösung für eine bestimmte Gruppe, hier von sich dem Lebensende nähernden Menschen (in der Hospiz-Praxis sind das die, wo das Ende gut sichtbar ist), und das ist jetzt die richtige Lösung für alle. Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende? Nicht vorgesehen!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das "... wollen wir uns dafür einsetzen, ... den Bestrebungen nach einer Legalisierung 
> der Tötung auf Verlangen oder der Beihilfe zum Suizid ... entgegenzutreten" ist total ernst gemeint.
> 
> Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende? Nicht vorgesehen!


Ist schon klar.
Das steht auf Seite 9 des Papiers Charta-Langfassung, bzw. 'Charta-Prozess':




> Tötung auf Verlangen und assistierten Suizid lehnen wir ab.


Bei allem Respekt für die Arbeit, die in den Hospizen geleistet wird, 
scheint mir das zu wenig Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema, 
gerade in Deutschland, das mit der GroKo den letzten liberalen Funken
verloren hat. Alt-Justizministerin Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger war der
Garant gegen eine Verschärfung des Rechts im Bereich Suizid-Hilfe, und
eine Liberalisierung wird ohne eine grundsätzlich liberale Ausrichtung
der Gesellschaft zum ausichtslosen Anliegen.

Es geht in keiner Weise darum, dass sich nun wir Krebspatienten uns selbst
entsorgen sollten, sondern darum, dass der Entscheid, zu leben und leiden
oder zu sterben, den Betroffenen, und nur ihnen, in die Hand gegeben wird.
Es geht nicht an, dass Patienten, die sich in ein Hospiz begeben, dieser
Autonomie beraubt werden und dass die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema 
in der Ausbildung von Mitarbeitern in Hospiz und Palliative-Care gezielt
unterdrückt wird.

Der Zustand, dass Sterbenswillige nur dann ihr Leben beenden können,
wenn sie noch eine Auslandsreise antreten können und dort womöglich
gar auf professionelle Erbschleicher angewiesen sind, ist von höchster
Würdelosigkeit.

Es geht auch anders und weitergehend und losgelöst von Krebs und Schmerz:
*Sterbehilfe: Tod auf Verlangen - Beobachter*


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Rastaman

Hvielemi,

von den beiden Institutionen, die den Sterbehilfe-Service anbieten, ist mir Exit auch sympathischer. Du als Schweizer (oder ist die Voraussetzung: in der Schweiz Residierender?) hast die Wahl, alle anderen nicht.

Dignitas bietet den Service auch Nichtschweizern. Ja, nicht umsonst, und auch die Rahmenbedingungen sind nicht so toll, aber immerhin. Wohlgemerkt, wir reden für jetzt von Optionen. Klingt wenig, für deutsche Verhältnisse ist das viel!

Ich hätte auch gern mehr Optionen, und vielleicht ist die Welt ja eine bessere in 10 Jahren, aber hier und heute muß man nehmen, was man kriegen kann. So gesehen ist diese eine Option (Dignitas) besser als nichts.

Bis dahin einmal mehr Carpe Diem.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du als Schweizer hast die Wahl, alle anderen nicht.
> 
> Dignitas bietet den Service auch Nichtschweizern. Ja, nicht umsonst, 
> und auch die Rahmenbedingungen sind nicht so toll, aber immerhin. 
> Wohlgemerkt, wir reden für jetzt von Optionen. 
> Klingt wenig, für deutsche Verhältnisse ist das viel!
> 
> So gesehen ist diese eine Option (Dignitas) besser als nichts.


Ja, Rastamann, ich habe kein Problem mit der Sterbehilfe, zumal ich selbst im 
Hause die nötigen Mittel vorbereitet habe für eine autonome, gewaltfreie Lösung.
(Aber ich würde einen begleiteten Freitod diesen Mitteln bei weitem vorziehen.)
Wir Prostatakrebskranke haben da einen grossen 'Vorteil' gegenüber den
Krebsbetroffenen aus anderen Branchen:
Uns sind Jahre der AHT gegeben, in denen wir uns in Ruhe mit der Frage des
Lebensendes auseinandersetzen können. Da wird auch eine Reise auf Abruf
planbar. Aber die meisten Betroffenen werden erst dann mit dem Sterbens-
wunsch konfrontiert, wenn dieser drängt. In einer sterbensfeindlichen
'Charta'-Umgebung hat man dann schon verloren.

Jene in D, die sich früh für 'Dignitas' entscheiden und sich dann
gegebenenfalls in der Limousine nach Wetzikon chauffieren lassen, 
kriegen ihr Anliegen erfüllt (Wen es dann nicht doch andes kommt).

Wer sich aber schon im Stadium der Kachexie findet und weitere Wochen
des Leidens nicht mehr ertragen will, der hat bei diesen 'Charta'-Leuten
nicht die geringste Chance.
Auch hier in der Schweiz gibt es Institutionen, die sich dieser ach so
lebensbejahenden 'Charta' angeschlossen haben. Befindet man sich in
einer solchen Institution, etwa weil man sich dort besonders gute
Pflege und Schmerztherapie versprochen hatte, ist man in die
gnadenlosen Sackgasse nicht nur der edlmütigen Lebensbejahung
geraten, sondern auch in jene des brutalen Leidenszwanges.

Nicht für jeden Krebskranken muss das schrecklich ausgehen, aber
für die Betroffenen gibt es kein Entrinnen:
'Exit' oder 'Dignitas' dürfen in solche Institutionen nicht rein, und der
Prozess, der einer Sterbehilfe nach heutigem Muster vorangeht, dauert
zu lange. Und den Patienten zum Sterben wegzukarren in irgendeine
Gewerbezone ist unwürdig oder auch unmöglich, egal, ob eine 
Landesgrenze dazwischenliege oder nicht.

Deshalb das Bemühen von 'Exit', die eigenen Regeln zur Sterbehilfe noch 
weiter zu fassen (siehe Interview unten) und den Entscheid, zu sterben, 
jedem einzelnen Menschen in die Hand zu geben, egal ob Krebs oder Bilanzsuizid:
Es geht (auch) darum, Gewaltsuizid mit Waffe, Schlinge, Gas zu vermeiden
und stattdessen eine Form zu finden, die sowohl für die Sterbewilligen als
auch für die Hinterbliebenen weniger belastend ist.

Nicht mehr, sondern bessere Suizide!
Die Zahl der Gewaltsuizide ist in der Schweiz regelmässig um die Zahl der
begleiteten Suizide gesunken.

Es ist dringend, ein Ende der Verteufelung des begleiteten Freitodes zu fordern,
denn sterben müssen wir ohnehin Alle. 
Warum sollten wir das nicht autonom entscheiden und in Würde tun dürfen?

Es geht nicht darum, von jenen, die um unser Leben kämpfen, zu fordern,
uns die Natriumbarbiturat-Schnabeltasse hinzustellen. 
Weder Pflegepersonal noch Ärzte sollten dies tun müssen und auch gar nicht tun dürfen.
Aber jede Institution, die sich mit Kranken, insbesondere Sterbenden,
befasst, sollte den Sterbebegleitern den Zutritt gestatten und dem Freitod
einen würdigen Rahmen geben.

Hvielemi / Konrad



Lies auch:
'Beobachter'-Interview mit Exit-Präsidentin Saskia Frei vom 21.03.2014:
"Sterbehilfe verträgt keine Fehlentscheidungen"



> *Beobachter*: Wenn die Diagnose an Wichtigkeit verliert, 
> wird letztlich doch jemand den Entscheid *fällen müssen.
> *Frei*: Ja, der mündige Mensch selbst.



Noch einmal zur Klarstellung:
Die in Hospizen und Einrichtungen der Palliative Care geleistete
Arbeit ist sehr hilfreich und zu würdigen. Meine Kritik an der 'Charta' 
betrifft ausschliesslich die Einstellung dieser Leute zum Freitod.

Und: 
Ich habe mich in keiner Weise entschlossen, dereinst per Suizid
aus dem Leben zu gehen. Aber ich will die Möglichkeit dazu
sicherstellen. Es erleichtert das Leben, wenn nicht dieser finstere
und unüberwindbar scheinende Berg des Leidens am voraussehbaren
Ende droht (ich habe jetzt einen PSA von ca. 0.25ng/ml. Bei 14
Verdoppelungen innert eines Jahres (VZ 26 Tage) wären das dann 
an Ostern 2015_ untherapiert_ satte 4'000ng/ml - Hallelujah!)

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

es ist erfrischend und doch alles andere als humorvoll oder dämonisierend, wie Du das alles so locker in Worte verpackst, wenn es um das uns allen irgendwann bevorstehende Ableben in welchem Zustand auch immer geht. Unlängst hatte ich eher beiläufig erwähnt, dass ich mich im Endstadium meines Lebens hoffentlich in der Obhut meiner Frau befände, und die würde schon Sorge tragen, dass mir ein endloses Leiden erspart bliebe. Ein sehr aufmerksamer und mir wohl wohlgesonnener Mitleser erhob per PN warnende Signale in Richtung solcher hier im Forum von mir präsentierter Aussagen, was die Fürsorge meiner Frau beträfe und meinte, dass solche Verlautbarungen nach meinem Ableben möglicherweise Konsequenzen haben könnten, weil man die Todesursache hernach noch zusätzlich überprüfen würde. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine Frau trotz allen Bemühens, mir länger andauernde schmerzhafte Pein zu ersparen, etwas veranlassen würde, was strafrechtliche Konsequenzen hätte. Nun ja, die Gedanken sind frei, sicher auch bei dem PN-Informanten. Und der Phantasie sind alle Wege geöffnet.




> ich habe kein Problem mit der Sterbehilfe, zumal ich selbst im 
> Hause die nötigen Mittel vorbereitet habe für eine autonome, gewaltfreie Lösung.
> (Aber ich würde einen begleiteten Freitod diesen Mitteln bei weitem vorziehen.)


Heimlich davonschleichen wollte ich mich mit Rücksicht auf meine Frau auch nicht. Meine Frau würde mich auch nie bei einer professionellen Sterbehilfe abliefern!!




> Aber jede Institution, die sich mit Kranken, insbesondere Sterbenden,befasst, sollte den Sterbebegleitern den Zutritt gestatten und dem Freitod einen würdigen Rahmen geben.


Das werde zumindest ich wohl hier in Deutschland nicht mehr erleben.

Lieber Konrad,

von der Velocity-Rechnerei habe ich mich verabschiedet. Die Parole des Hundertjährigen, der verschwand, nämlich" es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt, beruhigt zusehends mein Nervenkostüm, obwohl ich Ende nächster Woche mir wieder Blut abzapfen lassen werde und neben wichtigen anderen Werten den womöglich angestiegenen PSA-Wert auch erfahre.

Charlie Chaplin hat mal gesagt ""Nichts währt ewig in unserer bösen Welt. Nicht mal unsere Sorgen"

In diesem Sinne ein ruhiges Osterfest.

*"Bitter ist es, das heute zu müssen, was man gestern noch wollen konnte"*
(Karl Ferdinand Gutzkow)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Heimlich davonschleichen wollte ich mich mit Rücksicht auf meine Frau auch nicht. 
> Meine Frau würde mich auch nie bei einer professionellen Sterbehilfe abliefern!


Aber vielleicht würde sie Dich zur Sterbehilfe und beim Sterben begleiten?
Die wird hier im übrigen nicht gewerbsmässig, also 'professionell' betrieben,
sondern im Rahmen der Freiwilligenarbeit. Berufskiller sind auch hier 
in der Schweiz verboten.





> von der Velocity-Rechnerei habe ich mich verabschiedet. 
> Obwohl ich Ende nächster Woche mir wieder Blut abzapfen lassen werde 
> und ... den womöglich angestiegenen PSA-Wert auch erfahre.


Dir wurde hier im Forum ärztlich geraten, keinen PSA mehr zu messen,
und ich hatte Dir per "Velocity-Rechnerei" vorgerechnet, dass dein Krebs
dir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr gefährlich werden wird.

Du hast wahrlich genug Anderes am Hals:
Womit sich ein an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Mann auch noch abfinden muss

Die PSA-VZ-Rechnerei dient mir _nicht_ dazu, im Kalender ein schwarzes
Kreuz einzutragen und bis dahin täglich die Verkürzung der Restlebenszeit
zu bedauern, sondern dazu, kurz und mittelfristig Diagnostik- und
Therapieentscheide zu fällen. Meine Lage ist ernst, aber nur insoweit
"hofnungslos", als das Leben ohnehin stets mit dem Tod endet.
Aber diesen Lauf der Dinge will ich doch noch etwas hinausgezögert wissen, 
und was viel wichtiger ist, die Lebensqualität zwischenzeitlich so gut
wie möglich erhalten.

Vorgestern und auch gestern waren wir bei kaltem Nordwind, aber
wärmendem Sonnenschein in den Bergen. Unten im Tal Kirschblüte
und Fliederduft, oben Soldanellen und Schlüsselblumen nahe am 
weichenden Schnee, und an schon trockenen Orten auch erste 
leuchtend blaue kleine Enziane.
Ostern 2014 werden nicht meine letzten Ostern gewesen sein!

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad



Nachtrag@Rastaman:



> (oder ist die Voraussetzung: in der Schweiz Residierender?)


Ja, 'Exit' bindet seine Arbeit an den Wohnsitz inn der Schweiz.
'Dignitas' lässt auch den 'Sterbetourismus' zu, und das Gesetz sagt
dazu nichts. 
(Wir 'wohnen' in der Schweiz genauso wie die Leut' in Deutschland wohnen. 
'Residieren' tun Hohenzollern, Botschafter und gewisse Bischöfe sowie ein
paar Neureiche in den überteuerten Terrassensiedlungen am steuergünstigen
Schwyzer Ufer des Zürichsees.)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Schuberts Streichquintett C-Dur, Op 163 Deutschverzeichnis D 956
*
Ein lieber Forumsaktivist informierte per PN, dass er sich gerade Schuberts, vom ihm als Seufzeradagio bezeichnetes Adagio aus obigem Streichquintett zu Gemüte führe.

*Hier* kann man es sich zum Osterfest auch anhören.

*"Mische ein bisschen Torheit in dein ernsthaftes Tun und Trachten! Albernheiten im rechten Moment sind etwas Köstliches"*
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Schuberts Streichquintett C-Dur, Op 163 Deutschverzeichnis D 956
> *
> *Hier* kann man es sich zum Osterfest auch anhören.


Naja, wenn schon der Bezug zum religiösen Fest, sei der Hinweis
erlaubt, dass heut' nicht Ostern, sondern Karfreitag sei.

"Seufzen" passt zu diesem Tag wohl besser als zu Ostern, 
die von Vielen als Fest einer frohen Botschaft verstanden wird,
obwohl auch an diesem Tag - wie an jedem anderen - im Verlaufe 
der Geschichte viele Menschen am Kreuz gefoltert wurden
oder sonst auf unmenschliche Weise zu Tode gebracht worden sind.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut (i)

Ich beschäftige mich konkret mit dem Thema Sterbehilfe, weil Selbstbestimmung und Lebensqualität für mich einen sehr hohen Stellenwert haben und mir wichtiger sind als Lebensdauer. 

Schon lange bin ich Mitglied bei der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Humanes Sterben, die sich für eine Lockerung der Gesetzgebung in Deutschland einsetzt, im Moment allerdings mit erneut verschlechterten Chancen.

Deshalb habe ich mit einigen Sterbehilfe - Organisationen direkten Kontakt aufgenommen, um Informationen zu sammeln und denkbare Optionen einzugrenzen. 

Es bleibt durchaus offen, ob diese Möglichkeit dann auch genutzt wird, aber das Wissen um die Realisierbarkeit würde Erleichterung und Ruhe für die restlichen Jahre vermitteln.

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein Mensch, der ein Leben lang geplant und Verantwortung übernommen hat, auch für sein Ableben rechtzeitig planen, Vorsorge treffen und Verantwortung übernehmen sollte.

Mit Interesse habe ich festgestellt, dass es neben Exit und Dignitas noch etliche weitere Organisationen gibt, die weniger bekannt sind. Ich bin noch dabei, weitere Informationen zu sammeln und werde vielleicht demnächst hier darüber berichten.

Wer Interesse an einem Austausch von Gedanken und Informationen hat, möge sich bitte melden.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Naja, wenn schon der Bezug zum religiösen Fest, sei der Hinweis
>  erlaubt, dass heut' nicht Ostern, sondern Karfreitag sei.


Asche auf mein Haupt, aber mir fehlt der Bezug sowohl zum Karfreitag als auch zum Osterfest. Immerhin haben die dem Adagio unterlegten Bilder die notwendige gedankliche Verbindung hergestellt.

*"Ewige Liebe: die Ewigkeit in ihrer vergänglichsten Form"*
(Hans Krailsheimer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Danke, lieber Harald für die Auswahl der Interpretation.
Und du, lieber Konrad hast natürlich recht mit dem Hinweis auf den Karfreitag.
Aber wer weiß denn heutzutage mit dem Hintergrund noch etwas anzufangen.

Ich lasse die Musik - im Verbund mit den Bildern - auf mich wirken und erlebe den Karfreitag.

Winfried

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Der Deutsche Hospiz- u. PalliativVerband hat seine Verdienste in der praktischen Hospizarbeit. Auf "politischer" Ebene sind das Hardcore Gegner von Sterbehilfe, jede Art von Liberalisierung (egal ob wie in CH, B oder NL) ist des Teufels. Die Position ist identisch mit der der *etablierten Religionsvereine.*  Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende? Nicht vorgesehen!


Hallo Rastaman, hallo Hvielemi,

dem stimme ich absolut zu. Zu ergänzen wäre, dass die meisten der in Deutschland agierenden *Parteien* mit den christlichen etablierten *Religionsvereinen* stark verknüpft sind. Als da wären speziell CDU/CSU, SPD und Grüne. Diese Parteien werden von den christlichen Kirchen dominiert und verhindern Freiheit, nicht nur auf dem Gebiet der Sterbehilfe. Sie wollen ihr Weltbild allen Menschen überstülpen. 

Demnächst ist *Europawahl*. Ich werde keine der bekannten antifreiheitlichen, undemokratischen Blockparteien (CDUCSUSPDGRÜNEFDP) wählen.

Selbstverständlich habe ich Vorbereitungen getroffen für einen von mir selbst festzulegenden Todeszeitpunkt für den Fall schwerer, unheilbarer Krankheit. Entsprechende Verfügungen und Vollmachten sind verfasst.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass die meisten der in Deutschland agierenden *Parteien* mit den christlichen etablierten *Religionsvereinen* stark verknüpft sind.
> 
> Demnächst ist *Europawahl*. Ich werde keine der bekannten antifreiheitlichen, undemokratischen Blockparteien (CDUCSUSPDGRÜNEFDP) wählen.


Lieber Wolfgang

In Deutschland sind immer noch über die Hälfte der Einwohner religiös gebunden.
Etwas mehr Respekt vor diesen vielen Leuten wäre angezeigt. Das würde sich 
schon in der Verwendung des korrekten Begriffes "Kirche", statt "Religionsverein"
zeigen. Auch ich bin für eine saubere Trennung von Kirche und Staat und würde
es begrüssen, wenn die Kirchen sich in Vereinsform organisieren würden. Deswegen
aber gleich in einen giftigen, unfreiheitlichen Ductus zu verfallen, sollte eigentlich
nicht nötig sein. Zuviel davon hatte man im 20. Jhdt. gehört.

In das gleiche Kapitel gehört die pauschale Verurteilung der immerhin vom
Wahlvolk teils über Jahrzehnte bestätigten etablierten Parteien als "antifreiheitlichen, 
undemokratischen Blockparteien" (Mir ist bewusst, dass Du in einer parlamentarischen
Demokratie lebst, in der die Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten viel begrenzter sind, als
meine in der direkten Demokratie, deren Entscheide gelegentlich erratisch sind.
Du bist selbstverständlich frei, und das wird auch von keiner dieser "Blockparteien"
in irgendeiner Weise bestritten, eine dir "freiheitlich" scheinende Partei zu wählen.)

Ich hatte im Beitrag #7 darauf hingewiesen, dass der wahlbedingte Verlust der liberalen
Justizministerin das vorläufige Ende aller Liberalisierungsbestrebungen im Bereich
der Sterbehilfe gewesen sei, und es ist auch niemand mehr in der Regierung, der
sich ernsthaft gegen eine Verschärfug der Regelungen stemmt. 
Das verstehe man jetzt bitte nicht als Werbespot für die FDP, aber doch immerhin
als einen für die liberale Verfassung, die in Deutschland gilt. Würde man nicht dem
Etatismus der Sozialdemokraten und der staatsgewohnten Kanzlerin nachleben,
sondern dem Geist dieser Verfassung, wäre die Sterbehilfe möglich.
Dazu bräuchte es aber eine starke liberale Kraft in Parlament und Regierung, sei
dies innerhalb der bestehenden Parteien oder als neue Kraft. Wenn aber diese
Kraft gleich von Vornherein alle möglichen Koalitionspartner als undemokratisch
und antifreiheitlich verschreit, wird sie sich nie mitbestimmend etablieren können.
Die deutsche Geschichte lehrt eindrücklich, dass destruktives Geschrei zwar in
Krisenzeiten mehrheitsfähig sein kann, dies aber in den Untergang führt.

Etwas mehr Differenzierungswille wäre wohl angebracht, wenn man Ziele wie
das eigenverantwortliche Sterben erreichen möchte in einer Gesellschaft, in der
die Mehrheit sich immer noch zu den Kirchen bekennt und viele dies auch mit
ihrem Stimmzettel bekräftigen.

Überzeugen statt diffamieren bringt die Politik voran.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS: Ich bin weder religiös noch parteilich gebunden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein schönes Thema. Bei mir kribbelt es im Bauch.
Ich müsste mir darüber wohl heute keine Gedanken machen, wenn meine Ärzte bei der OP Songs von Phil Spector gehört hätten statt von Bach oder Schubert.

Tausche Schuberts Streichquintett C-Dur, Op 163 Deutschverzeichnis D 956 gegen Phil Spector oder Led Zeppelin.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Schuld der anderen auf sich nehmen*

Einigen Forumsaktivisten ist bekannt, dass ich mich seit über 40 Jahren intensiv mit dem Buddhismus beschäftige. Aus gegebener Veranlassung habe ich mich nun aktuell wieder kundig gemacht, warum der Karfreitag diese enorme Resonanz findet, wie man sie gestern an vielen Orten unserer Erde erlebte. Eine wahrlich erstaunliche Demonstration der Zuneigung der Gläubigen an Jesus Christus.

Ich meine, bislang meine Fähigkeit zum logischen Denken nicht eingebüßt zu haben. Jetzt gelingt es mir allerdings nicht, die in nachfolgendem Zitat enthaltenen Hinweise zu begreifen:




> Wer seine Schuld angenommen hat, wird "frei zu verantwortlichem, stellvertretendem Handeln für andere", hob der badische Landesbischof Ulrich Fischer in der Karlsruher Stadtkirche hervor. Er rief dazu auf, sich die eigene Schuld einzugestehen. Denn daraus könne Handeln entstehen, das anderen zugutekomme. 
> Wer den leidenden Christus betrachte, könne seine eigene Schuld erkennen, äußerte er bei seiner letzten Karfreitagspredigt als Landesbischof.


Bitte, h*ier weiterlesen.
*
Wie vermag ich eine eigene Schuld zu erkennen. Um was für eine Schuld handelt es sich dabei? Wer hilft mir, das zu verstehen?

P.S.: Zum Thema aktive Sterbehilfe, die er natürlich ablehnt, meinte übrigens der Kirchenpräsident der Evangelischen Kirche der Pfalz, Christian Schad:  "Ohne Beistand, allein und verlassen zu sterben, das macht das Sterben oft trostlos." Wie wahr wohl!

*"Freiheit besteht im Erkennen der Grenzen"*
(Jiddu Krishnamurti)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LudwigS

> Wie vermag ich eine eigene Schuld zuerkennen. Um was für eine Schuld handelt es sich dabei? Wer hilftmir, das zu verstehen?


Laut christlicher Erbsündenlehre bist du schon seit deiner Geburt ein Sünder.
Der Religionsstifter und Heidenapostel Paulus beschreibt in seinen Briefen (die einen großen Anteil des Neuen Testamentes ausmachen) an die neugegründeten christlichen Gemeinden in Rom, in Griechenland und in der heutigen Türkei die Thematik Sünde, Sünder und Sündenvergebung.
Danach hat Jesus durch seinen Opfertod am Karfreitag als Sündloser die Sünde der Welt pauschal auf sich genommen.
Bedingung ist aber, dass man die Sündenvergebung erbittet, sei es über einen Mittelsmann (kath. Priester) oder auch selbst in Gruppe oder individuell im stillen Kämmerlein (im Protestantischen vorwiegend).
In der katholischen Lehre kommen noch paar Dinge, wie das Sterbesakrament, dazu.

Paulus schreibt an die Gemeinde in Rom:

_Röm 5,19_
_Denn wie durch den Ungehorsam des einen Menschen (Anm. Adam) die Vielen zu Sündern geworden sind, so werden auch durch den Gehorsam des Einen (Anm. Jesus mit freiwilligem Kreuzestod) die Vielen zu Gerechten._

Du bist also als Sünder bereits geboren und wenn man über 80 ist, hat sich da zusätzlich noch einiges zusammengeleppert  :L&auml;cheln: 

Und ohne Sündenvergebung  da ist eine aktive Handlung erforderlich  landet deine Seele irgendwann an einem unangenehm warmen Ort.

Wenn es jedoch den Einen, den ersten Menschen Adam, nicht gab, musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.

Ein Gruß aus der gottlosesten Region der Welt (laut Universität Chicago), aus Sachsen.
75% konfessionslos.

Ludwig

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Hartmut S

"..Phil Spector oder Led Zeppelin.."

Lieber Hartmut, da sind aber WELTEN dazwischen, lol

Frohes Ostern!
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

*Die geteilte Gemeinde
*



> Der Glaube spaltet das Land: Viele Deutsche können mit Religion nichts anfangen. Die anderen wollen Kirche  aber eine, an der sie sich aktiv beteiligen können. Gemeinden, die sich darauf einstellen, haben Erfolg. Es sind die wenigen, die überhaupt noch wachsen


Bitte *hier weiterlesen.*

@LudwigS

Vielen Dank für Deine Deutung, die ich humorvoll akzeptiere.

*"Die Menschen glauben viel leichter eine Lüge, die sie schon hundert mal gehört haben, als eine Wahrheit, die ihnen völlig neu ist"*
(Alfred Polgar)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hvielemi, 

*Exit*

mit der Frage Exit vs. Dignitas beschäftige ich mich schon eine Weile, und ich weiß, daß der normale Schweizer eher wohnt als residiert.

Exit-homepage: "EXIT nimmt Personen, die das 18. Altersjahr vollendet haben, als Mitglied auf, sofern sie das schweizerische Bürgerrecht besitzen oder als Ausländer in der Schweiz wohnhaft sind." Also, alles klar? Hhmm...

Bin ich "wohnhaft in der Schweiz", wenn ich mir für einige Zeit eine Ferienwohnung miete oder wenn ich die Adresse eines Freundes in Zürich angebe? Scheint mir beides etwas zu leicht. Meine obige, etwas geschraubte Formulierung "... Voraussetzung: in der Schweiz Residierender?" zielt auf evtl. weitere Formalien ab: Meldebestätigung? Erstwohnsitz? Schweizer Steuer-Nr? Gerade wenn ich strengere Anforderungen als der andere Verein stelle, scheinen mir entspr. "Zugangskontrollen" logisch.

*Religionsvereine
*
Bitte nicht den Wolfgang aus Berlin hauen für die "etablierten Religionsvereine", wenn ich das in die Diskussion eingeführt habe. Ja, es ist eine unfreundliche Bezeichnung, mit Bedacht gewählt. Von mir aus kann jeder glauben was er will und sein Leben nach beliebigen Wertesystemen gestalten. Ich werde immer dann grantig, wenn Vereine, Parteien, Philiosophien nach der Devise agieren: Unsere Regeln und Werte sind so hochwertig, daß sie nicht nur für uns gelten, sondern für alle!

Allen, die einen Blick in die Vorhölle unseres "Gesundheitssystems" werfen wollen, die sich aus solcher Geisteshaltung ergibt, empfehle ich folg. Lektüre: Wolfgang Putz + Elke Gloor "Sterben dürfen". Wolfgang Putz dürfte aus deutschen Diskussionen über Sterbehile bekannt sein. Er ist der auf Medizinrecht spezialisierte Anwalt, der die BGH-Entscheidung von 2010 erstritten hat, nach der Paientenverfügungen zu respektieren sind, unabhängig von schriftlich/mündlich und unabhängig vom Wertesystem einer Pflegeinstitution. Man sollte meinen, daß zumindest diese Schlacht geschlagen ist. Nach allem was ich höre hat seine Kanzlei heute so gut zu tun wie vor 2010.

Ein wenig juristisches Wissen auf diesem Gebiet dürfte nicht schaden.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Helmut(i),

es freut mich sehr, daß Du bereit bist, die von Dir gesammelten Informationen zu teilen.

Ich habe definitiv Interesse an dem von Dir angebotenen Austausch von Gedanken und Informationen. Im Forum, per PN?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat Hartmut S
> 
> "..Phil Spector oder Led Zeppelin.."
> 
> Lieber Hartmut, da sind aber WELTEN dazwischen, lol


Lieber Wolf,
ins geheim bin ich aber auch ein U2 Fan!

In Spanien höre ich gerne "Rockantenne Bayern" *g*
sollange wir es noch können. . . .

Gruss aus Cartagena
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ein Zeichen Gottes
*



> Für die Wissenschaftsgläubigen ist die Schöpfung "nichts anderes als" Evolution, Liebe "nichts anderes als" Hormonaktivität, Gut und Böse "nichts anderes als" frühkindliche Prägung, Gott wahlweise "nichts anderes als" ein in unzähligen Kostümen auftretender Erfüller nicht erfüllbarer Wünsche oder ein Medikament gegen die Angst. Es ist eine Weltsicht, von der der große Gotteszertrümmerer Friedrich Nietzsche sagt: "Die Erde ist dann klein geworden, und auf ihr hüpft der letzte Mensch, der Alles klein macht." Doch selbst der fanatische Atheist Richard Dawkins gibt zu, dass die Erklärung dafür, dass die Naturkonstanten bei uns exakt so sind, dass menschliches Leben möglich ist, eine geradezu unendliche Zahl von anderen Universen voraussetzt, was, wie er kleinlaut eingesteht, eigentlich genauso unglaublich sei, wie der für ihn von vorneherein absurde Glaube an Gott.


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.
*
*"Zwei Dinge wird ein Mann niemals verstehen: das Geheimnis der Schöpfung und den Hut einer Frau"*
(Coco Chanel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Ein Zeichen Gottes*
> 
> Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.
> *


Da liest man auch:



> Die Evolutionstheorie beschreibt bloß  überzeugend , wie sich die  lebendige Welt entwickelt hat, sie erklärt nicht, warum sich überhaupt  etwas entwickelt.


Warum soll die Evolution "bloß" stattfinden? 
Sie ist immerhin diejenige Kraft, unter der sich das Leben formt.
Ist das "Warum" in dieser enorm vielfältigen Welt denn 
überhaupt von irgendwelcher Wichtigkeit? 
Man nehme es doch einfach hin.

Nein, heute nicht 'Carpe diem', das steht schon oben im Text,
sondern:

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Coco Chanel hat wohl recht:
Es ist nicht erforderlich, dass ein Mann den Hut einer Frau
verstehe. Das wird den Hut nicht auf- oder abwerten.
So ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit dem neuen Hut, den
diese zwei verstorbenen, durchaus hoch zu achtenden 
Priester heute aufgestülpt bekommen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ist das "Warum" in dieser enorm vielfältigen Welt denn 
> überhaupt von irgendwelcher Wichtigkeit? 
> Man nehme es doch einfach hin.


Das beherzige zumindest ich trotz des Dranges, mich hin und wieder doch noch mal bemerkbar zu machen, schon eine Weile lang, und zwar nach dem Motto: "es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt".

*"Eines Morgens wachst du nicht mehr auf, die Vögel aber singen wie sie gestern sangen. Nichts ändert diesen Tagesablauf; nur du bist fortgegangen"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------

